# BEB and CA



## TexasJohn (Jan 9, 2006)

Until now, I have been using friction finish on almost everything. Slowly, I am changing to CA for a finish. I have a BEB blank on the lathe that is ready for a finish. I am wondering if I should use CA/BLO on this, or just CA, or perhaps just gloss laquer. I have attempted to do a search on this subject buy can't find anything specific on finishing BEB. I got this blank from BB and it is stabilized.  I do not know how the CA would react with it. Appreciate any help you may be able to offer.  Texas John


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 9, 2006)

John, my first choice would be lacquer, second would be straight CA, but that's just me.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 10, 2006)

John,
I just finished a couple BEB blanks as well.  I put 2coats of thin CA to seal the wood then lighty sand smooth.  Then 4-5 coats of spray lacquer.  This was my first time using this technique and it produces a nice deep finish.  I wait about 30 minutes between coats, spraying light coats.  Then let cure for 5-7 days, then I sanded with up to 12,000.  Then do the beall buffing system, changing out the carnuba for TSW.  I really like the way this turned out, so I will be trying it on others soon.

Chris


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Jan 10, 2006)

I prefer to finish with two coats of MCBSS followed with two dipped coats of HGCCWBL and then MM to 12M. Then TSW and RW before it goes out the door.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 10, 2006)

Am I the only one who wonders why all of the messages in this thread are written in a secret code??

I might be able to offer something intelligent to the original question if I could figure what in Hell you guys are talking about.

CA, BB, and BLO are things I can understand, but asking their meaning is a common beginners question. You are starting to lose me after that. I think MM means MicroMesh? I am beginning to recognize TSW, and RW as having something to do with wax. BEB took me awhile, and I think that is Box Elder Burl??

But what are MCBSS and HGCCWBL??


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 10, 2006)

Glad you said it Russ, I was beginning to feel that this lil' Canadian has lost the ability to comprehend the American 'linguistos' that are roaming free on this site.[]


----------



## AirportFF (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />Am I the only one who wonders why all of the messages in this thread are written in a secret code??



I have to agree with you on that. Once I get to a thread that has me totally perplexed, I figure that the subject is just too deep for me and move on.[8)]


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Jan 10, 2006)

Ahhhh.....my point has been taken.  

MCBSS =  Mylands Cellulose Base Sanding Sealer
HGCCWBL = High Gloss Crystal Coat Water Base lacquer
MM = Micromesh
12M = 12,000

I find wading through a bunch of initals quite distracting, stopping to try and translate what someone was thinking when they were posting.  I have left many threads totaly perplexed myself.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up.

I just don't read messages that I have to solve a riddle to read it.


----------



## Skye (Jan 10, 2006)

We need a sticky with the most commonly used abreviations. It would help people like myself a lot.


----------



## Old Griz (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />We need a sticky with the most commonly used abreviations. It would help people like myself a lot.


Actually, we need people to STOP using uncommon abreviations so that the new people on the site can understand what is going on..
I have been around here almost from the beginning and was totally lost on this thread... how do you think a newbie feels... 
Certain abreviations have become part of our vocabulary... BOW=Bethlehem Olive Wood, BLO=Boiled Linseed Oil, etc... but some of the abreviations that come up are just out and out too hard to figure.
I am getting too old and feeble minded to do that.. [][]


----------



## penhead (Jan 11, 2006)

Gee, and I thought it was a secret code  you guys were using to avoid mods..


(just kidding[}][][][])


----------



## HuskyDriver (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree.  I would hate to have to keep going back to a sticky to look up an abreviation then go back to the postJust my 2 cents worth.

Greg


----------



## Murphy (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey, maybe we could start a secret cult within IAP ( that's International Association of Penturners) and just make up a bunch of initials that really don't mean anything.  Then everyone who is involved in this new cult can start up new forms like:
eg - lets use btph to finsh on our gpsz and therefore end up with a opgr. 
 It really won't mean anything and if you are a member you will know this but it might just stump the hell out of everyone else like most of these initials do to me all the time.[}]


----------

